# Giants Fan Attacked - Bryan Stow - Paramedic



## mlouie90 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone else hear about the giants fan that was attacked in the parking lot at dodger stadium? I'd post a news link but forum rules prevent me from doing so. The guy ended up slamming his head on the concrete and then was repeatedly kicked and beaten on the ground. Was really sad to hear about this, then I found out he was medic and just got pissed. Police still haven't caught the 2 guys.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 5, 2011)

You are more than welcome to post a link back to the article and then quote a few lines in your post. It is just that we don't want people posting the whole article (or large portions of it) without a link back to where it was obtained.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/...ked-dodger-fans-outside-los-angeles-ballpark/

there is a link.

That is horrible! What they did to him. Needs to be done to them


----------



## mlouie90 (Apr 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You are more than welcome to post a link back to the article and then quote a few lines in your post. It is just that we don't want people posting the whole article (or large portions of it) without a link back to where it was obtained.



Ah okay thanks for the info! Relatively new here. I tried to post the link but it said I need to have made five posts before doing so.

But anyways yeah, they had to medically put him in a coma and they might have to remove part of his frontal lobe... He's a medic from AMR I believe.


----------



## beandip4all (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like he's a great paramedic and an awesome dude.  

AMR is hosting a fundraiser BBQ tomorrow at their San Jose HQ from noon-8pm.  

I'll be there with coworkers if any other EMTlifers want to meet up irl shoot me a pm.  don't be shy  

Here is the info if you'd like to attend, or otherwise help out: 



> Urgent Request from the Bay Area EMS Community
> 
> FUNDRAISER FOR PARAMEDIC BRYAN STOW
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamischke (Apr 8, 2011)

wow i've heard about it but did not know he was a medic.
actually heard about it over the radio while on shift...
sad how stupid people get to beat someone over nothing


----------



## Chimpie (May 18, 2011)

Video of Bryan Stow's return to the San Francisco area:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCT6Wc0ezUk[/youtube]


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

Repost...
http://emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=305630&postcount=11429


----------



## beandip4all (May 18, 2011)

Great video... I teared up.  nice music choice, too.  happy to hear he's back and that there continues to be positive developments.  the show of community and all the support around these parts has been truly inspiring.  


my partner and i were taking in a pt (not stowe) to sfgh mon either shortly before or shortly after he arrived.  i was like "NO PRESSURE" backing up the rig into the bay with all these news crews reporting live and filming us in the background!  fortunately got in straight on the 1st attempt on live tv.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2011)

Great video. That was a wonderful choice of music to accompany the video. It's wonderful that he got an escort by SFFD and many AMR units.


----------



## mlouie90 (May 18, 2011)

I have to give a ceremonial speech such as a tribute for my speech class. I spent a few days having no idea what to do it on. While watching a news report on Stow, it dawned on me to write about it. This video will be a great addition to my speech honoring him.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2011)

Just remember he ain't dead...


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> Just remember he ain't dead...




Depending on just how much he recovers, that's not saying much.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 19, 2011)

Good point... Let's just not eulogize him before it's time...


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

UPDATE:

One suspect in custody.
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...o-suspect-in-dodger-stadium-beating-case.html


----------



## beandip4all (May 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> One suspect in custody.
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...o-suspect-in-dodger-stadium-beating-case.html



Great news, hope it leads somewhere.  Based on the article sounds like the Dodgers have some sketch fans.


----------



## harryb714 (May 25, 2011)

Barry Bonds to foot Stow kids' college bill

http://eye-on-baseball.blogs.cbsspo...882/29543904?ttag=gen10_on_all_fb_na_txt_0001


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2011)

The cool thing about this?


The average civilian has no clue why this is such a big deal, why it's national news.  I mean, how many random assaults with debilitating brain damage go on every week?  And how many of those get 7 full time detectives investigating it for nearly 2 months?


All because Paramedics, firefighters and police stand by eachother.


----------



## clibb (May 25, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/bi...ay-college-bills-for-Bryan-Sto?urn=mlb-wp7656

I know Bonds have had his differences through out the years, but this is one hell of a good thing he is doing.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll post a link when I get home, but I was reading that Bryan Stow opened his eyes recently and that two more arrests have been made in his case.

wOOt!

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I'll post a link when I get home, but I was reading that Bryan Stow opened his eyes recently and that two more arrests have been made in his case.
> 
> wOOt!
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



He has been opening his eyes and tracking people. He has been opening his mouth for the nurses to take his temp. He has been moving his hand up and down and side to side. And doctors think he mouthed his last name. 

www.support4bryanstow.com


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

From the LA Times:


> Court papers filed by the Los Angeles County district attorney's office include graphic details about the attack on San Francisco Giants fan Bryan Stow in the parking lot after the Dodgers' home opener.
> 
> Prosecutors on Friday charged Marvin Norwood, 30, and Louie Sanchez, 29, in connection with the attack.
> 
> The complaint alleges that Norwood and Sanchez "did cut and disable the tongue, and put out an eye and slit the nose, ear and lip" of Stow, according to district attorney's spokeswoman Sandi Gibbons.



Clicky


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 24, 2011)

They've also dropped Giovanni Rameriz as a suspect in the case and arrested a woman who they believe was the driver.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

From SF Gate:


> - No Giants player has seemed more affected by the Bryan Stow beating than reliever Jeremy Affeldt, who has visited the injured fan and his family twice at San Francisco General Hospital, most recently July 8.
> 
> Affeldt was startled to hear that Los Angeles police arrested new suspects in the attack on Stow outside Dodger Stadium on Opening Day, and that the original suspect has been exonerated. That, though, is not the biggest news for Affeldt.
> 
> "He opened his eyes and he was able to mouth his name," Affeldt said of Stow. "That's awesome.



Clicky


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2011)

From the LA Times:


> A key witness in the beating case of Giants fan Bryan Stow at Dodger Stadium may have died of a peanut allergy, though officials have not determined a positive cause of death.
> 
> Matthew Lee attended the Dodgers' home opener on March 31 with Stow and was cited in court papers filed Monday involving the two suspects charged in the beating.
> 
> According to law enforcement sources familiar with the case, Lee died Sunday after eating a salad that apparently contained nuts, which caused an allergic reaction. The sources said Lee had a peanut allergy.



For the rest of the story...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

We just got to hope for the Best for Stow, He was an Awesome medic and a great guy, hopefully the improvements keep coming, Just remember to keep good thoughts going his way. I was lucky enough to have the pleasure and honor to work with him and I can only hope everyone's thoughts are with him.

For Stow






http://www.support4bryanstow.com/


----------



## daine.scott (Sep 2, 2011)

I shall pray for the well being and early recovery of Bryan Stow. He seems to be a good guy; I hate it when bad things happen to good people like him.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2011)

Bryan Stow talked!

http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/22/us/california-baseball-beating/index.html


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 9, 2012)

Just another update on the case behind Bryan Stow, the SF Giants fan beaten up at LA Dodgers Opening Day game 2011...

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...ted-to-blame-big-white-dudes-tape-shows-.html



> Audiotape of the two suspects in the 2011 Dodger Stadium beating of San Francisco Giants fan Bryan Stow revealed that some of the most damaging evidence against the men came from their own mouths.
> 
> The release came the same day that Superior Court Judge George Lomeli determined that prosecutors have enough evidence to try the two.
> 
> In a jail cell the day after their arrests, the suspects in the assault expressed amazement at the evidence detectives had amassed against them, with one remarking that police "know everything, bro" and the other saying, "Wow, we're done."


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 9, 2012)

You can also follow updates on his progress at: 
www.support4bryanstow.com


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2012)

...and the judge ruled that there's enough evidence for these two Dodger fans to go to trial.


----------

